# Sunset partial solar eclipse



## yeeeha (Feb 16, 2007)

The windmill is on the C.N.E. ground, right across from Ontario Place. The hemispheric structure is Cinesphere in Ontario Place.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

Nicely done.


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

Indeed. I like how the curve in the eclipse relates to the Cinesphere dome. Whole thing looks apocalyptic. Or maybe that's my imagination. Love the bird wheeling through the sky too - a nice addition, that.


----------



## phuviano (Sep 14, 2005)

Nice silhouette, love size of the sun, and colours. Well done.


----------



## SoyMac (Apr 16, 2005)

yeeeha said:


> The windmill is on the C.N.E. ground, right across from Ontario Place. ....


Wow. Like a location from some planet in Star Wars . Really good, yeeeha.


----------

